
Austin City Council Adopts Anti-Ridesharing Rules - espeed
https://www.texastribune.org/2015/12/17/austin-city-council-approves-new-uber-regs-uber-th/
======
scurvy
"Officials with both companies have criticized fingerprint requirements as
overly burdensome and unnecessary. Drivers working fewer than 20 hours a week
are critical to the reliability of their services, they say, and requiring
them to visit an office to be fingerprinted dissuades many from signing up."

Is there any legitimate opposition to fingerprinting? We are required to visit
a government office every now and then to do lots of things. Got a driver's
license? You visited an office for that. Got a passport? Same thing. Got your
car smogged/safety inspected? You visited a government approved garage/office
for that.

This idea that somehow visiting a government office will cause the world to
stop is a beyond far-fetched. It sounds like some weird anarchic wetdream.

